# Muszę ręcznie ustawiać ekran VCS7 aby ujrzeć SLIM`a

## blendermen

Witam!

Niedawno zainstalowałem Gentoo. Wszystko działa jak należy ale żeby móc się zalogować przez SLIM`a muszę po wgraniu systemy nacisnąć CTRL-ALT-F7, żeby przełączyć się na ekran z X`ami. Wydaje mi się, że ten proces powinien być zainicjowany automatycznie, przynajmniej tak miałem na Debianie.

Jak zrobić by Gentoo zaraz po załadowaniu przenosił mnie na ekran logowania?

Pozdrawiam!

Marcin

----------

## sherszen

Dodawałeś może xdm do poziomu default?

----------

## blendermen

Tak, dodałem tak jak jest napisane w oficjalnym how-to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xfce-config.xml

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Napisało, że dodało

----------

## sherszen

Ewentualnie można spróbować z ~arch lub wypróbować gdm.

----------

## mistix

A pokaż konfig slima i xdm

----------

## blendermen

/etc/conf.d/xdm.conf

```
#We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-4.3 | gpe | entran$

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

#

# KDE-specific note:

# - If you are using kdeprefix go with "kdm-4.Y", e.g. "kdm-4.3".

#     You can find possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# - Else, if you are using KDE 3 enter "kdm-3.5"

# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version

DISPLAYMANAGER="slim"

# Set whether xorg should depend on hald or not. If set to 'auto' then the init

# script tries to determine the dependency on hald automatically, by examining

# xorg.conf files on various locations. If you have built xorg without hal

# use-flag, you should set 'no' here.  If xorg has been built with hal then you

# may set 'auto' or 'yes' here.

# Possible values are: [ yes | no | auto ]

NEEDS_HALD="auto"
```

/etc/slim.conf

```
# Path, X server and arguments (if needed)

# Note: -xauth $authfile is automatically appended

default_path        ./:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

#default_xserver       startlxde

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

# login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

#login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/bin/startlxde

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd   some command

# sessionstop_cmd   some command

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon   yes

# Available sessions (first one is the default).

# The current chosen session name is replaced in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

sessions           startlxde lxde fluxbox startfluxbox

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires imagemagick)

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

#default_user        simone

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#auto_login          no

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 

# randomly choose from

current_theme       default

# Lock file

lockfile            /var/run/slim.lock

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```

----------

## blendermen

Zainstalowałem GDM i nadal to samo. Myślałem, że to może być wina ustawionego splasha za pomocą FBSplash`a ale po wyłączeniu jest nadal to samo. Dziwne bo jak się ładuje system to jest napisane na końcu

```
Setting up GDM OK
```

 ale ja nadal muszę nacisnąć ctrl-alt-f7 żeby przełączyć się na X`y. Z tego co widzę to nie jest to wina żadnych DMów.

Szukałem jak rozwiązać problem i  nic nie znalazłem. Podam jeszcze parę plików, może ktoś coś wie.

/etc/inittab

```
.............................# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

w takim razie patrzę na /etc/X11/startDM.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-apps/xinit/files/startDM.sh,v 1.4 2007/04/05 15:30:19 uberlord Exp $

# We need to source /etc/profile for stuff like $LANG to work

# bug #10190.

. /etc/profile

. /etc/init.d/functions.sh

# baselayout-1 compat

if ! type get_options >/dev/null 2>/dev/null ; then

   [ -r "${svclib}"/sh/rc-services.sh ] && . "${svclib}"/sh/rc-services.sh

fi

# Great new Gnome2 feature, AA

# We enable this by default

export GDK_USE_XFT=1

export SVCNAME=xdm

EXEC="$(get_options service)"

NAME="$(get_options name)"

PIDFILE="$(get_options pidfile)"

start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${EXEC} \

${NAME:+--name} ${NAME} ${PIDFILE:+--pidfile} ${PIDFILE} || \

eerror "ERROR: could not start the Display Manager"

#vim:ts=4 #sprawdzałem dwie opcje

#vim:ts=7 #sprawdzałem dwie opcje

```

To wszystko co mi przychodzi do głowy. Gdzie można jeszcze szukać rozwiązania?

Pzdr.

----------

